# Samba

## GianGian2387

Scusate se ricorro nuovamente a voi mettendo a dura prova la vostra pazienza...

Ho una perplessità: utilizzo una raspberry come "server" casalingo, ci ho installato samba (aggiunto un hd) e ho delle cartelle condivise con i vari pc presenti in casa. Ora la mia perplessità è: dovrei impostare il pc sul quale ho installato gentoo come pc client (quindi aprire e lavorare i file condivisi), devo installare samba o mi basterebbe usare solo il pacchetto cifs-utils?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Scusate se ricorro nuovamente a voi mettendo a dura prova la vostra pazienza...

 

Non devi scusarti il forum è qua per questo! Non farti assolutamente problemi a chiedere.

Se devi montare solo una cartella ondivisa con samba ti basta installare cifs-utils.

----------

## GianGian2387

ho installato: cifs-utils e dato i comandi: rc-update add samba default e eselect rc start samba se però da nemo seleziono "rete" non rileva alcun dispositivo e se provo a digitare smb://... ricevo il messaggio: impossibile mostrare "smb://....". Nemo non può gestire posizioni "smb".

----------

## GianGian2387

Cercando su google ho trovato un articolo che diceva che il problema poteva derivare dal fatto che mancava il seguente pacchetto: gvfs, l'ho installato ma non ho risolto comunque nulla...

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> ho installato: cifs-utils e dato i comandi: rc-update add samba default e eselect rc start samba se però da nemo seleziono "rete" non rileva alcun dispositivo e se provo a digitare smb://... ricevo il messaggio: impossibile mostrare "smb://....". Nemo non può gestire posizioni "smb".

 

Non mi é molto chiaro il problema....

cifs-utils ti serve per montare condivisioni che provengono da altri pc, nas ecc...

quindi sul client non ti serve samba e tanto meno avviarlo visto che non é installato...

basta che modifichi il file /etc/fstab  aggiungendo una riga per la condivisione di rete

es:

//ip-server/nome_della_condivisione_sul_server    /punto_di_mount     cifs    guest    0 0

//192.168.178.22/film /mnt/samba/film cifs guest 0 0

il punto di mount va creato eventualmente

modificato fstam dai il comando mount -a  e vedi se ti da eventuali errori...

questo é un semplice esempio...le variabile possono essere varie....a volte bisogna specificare la versione del protocollo e/o user e pw....

----------

